# Decals Starting To Peal



## daveo (Mar 23, 2008)

My decals on the sunny side of my OB are starting to peal from the top. About 1/16 to 1/8. Any way to stop the pealing? Could i possibly glue it someway without messing the fiberglass up?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Very unlikely that you can stop it now. The issue is incorrect UV protection in the vinyl of the sticker and it will continue to dry and peel. I would not recommend glue as when the rest of the sticker goes the glue will remain and be tough to get off. I think when mine are gone and they are going on the front, I will go naked. You could ask Keystone for some considerations but that is hit or miss on the results.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

decals are/were warranted for 5 years by the decal manufacturer........... there is a thread on here about it......... i called on my 2009 bought September 2008 and they gave me the number for (i believe - dont quote me) graphix unlimmited ............. there were two companies doing them for them around that time...anyhow, keystone had me call them - i did - they told me i had ot go through keystone - called them back - after some back and forth between all parties, my decals got shipped out to me..............

I made the phone call that anything i would get from them would be a bonus..........

So it would be worth a try to call them.........


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

I am on the third set decals on the front of my 2010 bought in September of 2009. Keystone covered them all under warranty


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

I am in the same boat of peeling decals. Less than a week ago I was in contact with
Graphix unlimited only because I had gotten an email from them asking if I was still interested in
decals. I had contacted them about 2 years ago trying to get warranty. I first thought they were going to 
come around with a replacement of course N/C. I was wrong.
To replace the front decals would cost aboout $50- plus shipping, time and labor whether I do it or not.

Right now I'm going to leave them on and advertise for them and when they get to to bad take them off 
and not replace them.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Just on the lighter side. When decals "peal" it means they're ringing like church bells. I know, you meant to write "peel" but your keyboard messed up. Thanks for the smile!


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Mine are peeling too. if i am going to spend money on new ones they will be aftermarket.

Heres a company I like. I like the Eagles but I like the pirate theme a little more.

http://www.freakdecals.com/store.asp?pid=34072


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

4ME said:


> Mine are peeling too. if i am going to spend money on new ones they will be aftermarket.
> 
> Heres a company I like. I like the Eagles but I like the pirate theme a little more.
> 
> http://www.freakdecals.com/store.asp?pid=34072


My front decals started peeling a couple of years ago. I don't mind just striping them off and going "naked" but I do like some of these decals from this site. Thanks for the link.


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

Well I was at the trailer yesterday to check it out... 2011 and the front swoosh is peeling or pealing... Any way not to appealing!
I guess because you all prepared me for this time in my life it wasn't such a big sticker shock! I will peel it all off latter this year!!

Perhaps at Ontario's mini rally.









Not sure what I'm going to do.


----------



## luvUPcamping (Mar 1, 2012)

4ME said:


> Mine are peeling too. if i am going to spend money on new ones they will be aftermarket.
> 
> Heres a company I like. I like the Eagles but I like the pirate theme a little more.
> 
> http://www.freakdecals.com/store.asp?pid=34072


Thanks for the great link. The murals are awesome. My need to peel our front stickers off due to looking nasty but didn't want to go "naked". We didn't realize we had options beside someone doing a custom job that is very expensive. $60.00 is doable!!!


----------



## Michael1 (Apr 2, 2010)

I have this problem too. I contacted Keystone and the CSR asked me to take pictures. I sent her the pics and the final reply was to take the TT to the dealer to have the old decals remove and new ones installed. I explained to the CSR that a situation like that would require me to: schedule an appointment with the dealer, take a day off from work, and waste gas transporting my TT to and fro. I asked if the decals could be send to me and I would install them on a weekend, but the CSR insisted that the policy was to have a dealer install them.









Good luck with your situation. I'm just letting mine peel off. If Keystone doesn't mind 2 year old travel trailers with peeling decals to be "advertised" while being lugged around the country, oh well.

Michael


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

they only want to ship to a dealer - so you call the dealer - if you have or start a good relationship with the dealer - I would bet the dealer would get them in for you........... as they would probably also get paid for the installation and let you install yourself........









You probably would end up buying something else at the dealers store when there............... and its a win win for everyone........


----------



## Stance (Jul 24, 2011)

Mine are peeling on the front too. I have a 2010 210RS. We're going to leave them for now too and just wait for a better reason to take it into the dealer...


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

So I had sent in my Pics through the dealer and I paid for shipping and got the $32 swoosh for $18 dollars of shipping. I will install when I feel like it.


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

jake said:


> So I had sent in my Pics through the dealer and I paid for shipping and got the $32 swoosh for $18 dollars of shipping. I will install when I feel like it.


My 312BH is at the dealer getting the main slide repaired. The front cap decals are peeling and the dealer called Keystone to get the new decals. Keystone offered to replace them, but not the labor to replace them. Any insight on how to get Keystone to pay for the labor ? I could do it myself, but that's not the point !At the dealer's suggestion, I called Keystone myself, and they offered nothing, and said it was a "good will gesture" that we are replacing the decals. Not sure I agree with that statement. I guess they don't care about the appearance of their TT's ??? The TT is only 2 years old, this shouldn't be happening. Frustrated !


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

joeymac said:


> So I had sent in my Pics through the dealer and I paid for shipping and got the $32 swoosh for $18 dollars of shipping. I will install when I feel like it.


My 312BH is at the dealer getting the main slide repaired. The front cap decals are peeling and the dealer called Keystone to get the new decals. Keystone offered to replace them, but not the labor to replace them. Any insight on how to get Keystone to pay for the labor ? I could do it myself, but that's not the point !At the dealer's suggestion, I called Keystone myself, and they offered nothing, and said it was a "good will gesture" that we are replacing the decals. Not sure I agree with that statement. I guess they don't care about the appearance of their TT's ??? The TT is only 2 years old, this shouldn't be happening. Frustrated !
[/quote]

Here is how I looked at this... When I purchased the trailer I was told 1 year warranty and I made the decision to not buy the extended warranty. I agreed to the terms and purchased it. Here is my plan... I have a good relationship with the dealer where I purchased it and when I have it in for some service I can't do will ask







and maybe have a bribe in hand and they would offer to put the new one on. I don't want to make the trailer a fight with dealer and manufacturer then I will end up not enjoying it. Yes I agree it is unsightly but not unsafe. Yes I agree they should cover it but I will pick my battle if I ever need to. I will be camping with the Ontario Out backers in June and this may give us a project... an early morning project that is!







:whistling:

Just my prospective... Hope it helps.

Pat


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

I had some minor peeling on a few letters on my fiver when it was new. I knew they would be covered under warranty, but didn't feel like going through the hassle of warranty repair at that time, so I repaired it myself. 
Using a razor blade, I carefully trimmed off the 1/16" peeled edges and then applied clear nail polish on the new cut edges. Two years later and no more peeling. You can't even tell that the letters are trimmed unless you look real close. Also, can't see the nail polish. I applied it very carefully. 
Steve


----------

